# homozygous grizzle cock x recessive brown hen



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

What are the probable outcomes(babies) for this pair? Thanks!


----------



## opalbob (Jan 2, 2011)

*homozygous griz = brown hen*

homozygous griz can only produce griz regardless of base color


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

RodSD said:


> What are the probable outcomes(babies) for this pair? Thanks!


*Hi ROD, is the brown hen the bird that you got from me?If the GRizzle is a red grizzle split for blue then I would say you will not see a brown bird as brown is the least dominant of the three base colors she will throw brown to the young cock he will not show it but will be split for brown. The young hen will get her color from the cock and if he is red split for blue she will be one of those colors. also rember that grizzle is not a color but is a modifier of color* ,GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, George. That was the brown hen that you gave me. I am putting a new pair because its mate was taken by a hawk.

I think the grizzle is a red grizzle split for blue. Thanks for the response.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is the cock when he was just a baby. Right now he looks like his mother which is pictured below.










Here are the parents of the cock. The mom is the one eating.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Your cockbird is a blue grizzle. The red you see if just bronze that is very common in blue grizzles. You should get all grizzles unless he is het afterall, and no browns unless he is split for brown.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I have a pair like this in my loft. They have thrown 100% grizzles.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Here are the babies:


----------



## DannysDoos (Mar 14, 2011)

New to genetics, but, if a homozygous grizzle breeds with recessive brown, would all the young be heterozygous grizzles which all carry the "brown" allele? As in
C=colour
Phenotype ---------> Grizzle x brown
Parents (genotype) -> CC x cc
Gametes -----------> C C x c c
F1 phenotype ------> All grizzle
F1 genotype -------> Cc (heterozygous)

Please advise, as I know this is the case in mammals and plants- I'm not sure if it's different in birds....

Danny


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Your cockbird is het grizzle then. With a closer look, the bird on the nest (don't know if that's his mom or dad) looks like a splash, not a grizzle.

You have a blue het grizzle baby and a dark check baby


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I believe you are correct Becky. That is het grizzle cock because one of the babies is not grizzle.

Here is the parent. Those babies were fostered to my cull birds because the eggs were abandoned. The brown hen is now mated to another bird. She changed mate who has a bigger box and on the upper floor unlike the other mate who preferred a floor and a smaller box. She is now mated to another grizzle after changing her partner for the third time (Her 2nd ex-mate is pure white). I suppose she prefers grizzled birds. I want her to mate with my checkered non-grizzled bird, but she wing slaps him and bite him to stay out.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The one on the nest (the parents of the cock bird) maybe a grizzle cock and not a splash because 2 of his older children are grizzle and his grandchildren seem grizzled as well when I mated him with a blue-checkered white flight hen. I suppose grizzle is a dominant trait?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, grizzle is dominant. They could both be het grizzles with a lot of piebald to make the white. Another scenario that would work would one parent is **** grizzle and the other het grizzle. That'd give you half hets and half ****. Will also explain why your cockbird has so much white on him as well, making him look homozygous, cause both parents are splashed.

Also, unlike the base colors, the hen can have two copies of the grizzle gene, just like the cockbird 


Are you sure that hen is brown? Could just be the picture, but she looks like silver?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The hen is brown. Ask George. He gave it to me. It is definitely brown.

My birds carry so much stuff that I stopped thinking about it and just ask "genetics" expert just like yourself. LOL! I hope you don't mind!

The mother of the cock (which is like carbon copy of his son) has a grizzled father and her mom looks exactly like her. They seemed to be like a carbon copy of each others. So the son looks like the mom and grandmom.

Now that you mentioned piebald, the grandfather of my 2 new babies (the one sitting on the bowl) has also bred piebald children. Sometimes I wondered what else he has inside.


----------

